# Monopoly love it or hate it ?



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

So after a nice afternoon in the sun me and the wife have just settled down to a Chinese takeaway and game of monopoly and got me thinking I wonder how popular the game is ? I've always loved the game got 6 in total get one every year for my birthday off my mum when I was younger so guys and girls what's your thoughts on the game ?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Love


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Great game , I prefer the original to any of the money generating spin offs , Usually comes out over christmas and is always good for a 3am finish on boxing day


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I love Monopoly, never gets old!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

It's a board game I really hate. Maybe it's because I'm crap at it though, not ruthless enough.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

used to love it, but its been years since I played it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hate it, always causes massive ructions in my house.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Love it! The game is not over when they have no money, i alloy them a tab and keep count :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Used to love it, ain't played it for ages.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Love it. 

Has to be the original version, none of this pay £15million for landing on such and such street.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep its a good haha currently losing by a large margin tho


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Did you win or is the game still going?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love it when i buy all the houses and hotel great fun


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it, the power is owning all the train stations and utilities ;P. lol


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Love it, have a few of the board game versions and some on the iPad if we fancy a game off the cuff :thumb:


----------

